# Small animal footprint and stuff



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

Those footprints aren't very well defined, and there's nothing for scale to identify the excrement. It could be almost anything, excrement specialists may be by shortly. To begin with, have you ruled out any significant other? Without scale or defined footprints, I suspect a rabbit. I personally wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes more widespread.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rabbit. Could be a terrorist rabbit, but a rabbit nonetheless. Plant low growing marigolds if you don't like rabbits.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

If it's outdoors, isn't it where it belongs?

My best guess was rabbit, too. Generally pretty harmless, unless...


----------



## albertkao9 (Mar 4, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Rabbit. Could be a terrorist rabbit, but a rabbit nonetheless. Plant low growing marigolds if you don't like rabbits.


I had seen at least two rabbits in my backyard.
Is this the flower you mentioned?




__





NetPS Error Handler Message







plants.makeitgreen.ca


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@albertkao9 yes that is the one. Other marigolds grow on long stalks and are ugly, IMO. Having them in small "balls" near the ground helps keep deer and rabbits at bay. While you are at the nursery, smell them. They are awful and no wonder why the animals don't like them.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Beware the attack rabbit!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## albertkao9 (Mar 4, 2017)

albertkao9 said:


> I had seen at least two rabbits in my backyard.
> Is this the flower you mentioned?
> 
> 
> ...





chandler48 said:


> @albertkao9 yes that is the one. Other marigolds grow on long stalks and are ugly, IMO. Having them in small "balls" near the ground helps keep deer and rabbits at bay. While you are at the nursery, smell them. They are awful and no wonder why the animals don't like them.


In addition, are these the flowers you mentioned?
This store is closer to my home.


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/mr-fothergill-s-seeds-marigold-naughty-marietta-seeds/1000767108





https://www.homedepot.ca/product/johnsons-seeds-marigold-honeycomb-seeds/1000766940


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

18" on the Marietta is tall. You want bunching marigolds.


----------



## albertkao9 (Mar 4, 2017)

albertkao9 said:


> I had seen at least two rabbits in my backyard.
> Is this the flower you mentioned?
> 
> 
> ...





chandler48 said:


> 18" on the Marietta is tall. You want bunching marigolds.





https://www.homedepot.ca/product/johnsons-seeds-marigold-honeycomb-seeds/1000766940


Mature Height (in.) 10


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Unless you are just thinking ahead about Spring, you do realize you can't plant them this time of year. I doubt you can even buy them.
If you want successful plantings, try to avoid big box stores - go to a nursery or, if seeds, buy them on line from a reputable distributor like Vesseys.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

albertkao9 said:


> My backyard has this small animal footprint and stuff (excrement?).
> Please see photos.
> What is it?
> Is it a concern?
> What to do to prevent this?


Do you have a photo of your yard? Are you connected to woodlands? What general area do you live in?
Many places will have small wild animals as a normal occurrence. The only way to keep them out would be a fence & even that might not work.
Are there specific animals that you're concerned about like rats?


----------



## albertkao9 (Mar 4, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> Unless you are just thinking ahead about Spring, you do realize you can't plant them this time of year. I doubt you can even buy them.
> If you want successful plantings, try to avoid big box stores - go to a nursery or, if seeds, buy them on line from a reputable distributor like Vesseys.


I am just thinking ahead about Spring.
4 examples of rabbit repelling flowers:




__





Rabbit Resistant – Ontario Native Plants







onplants.ca


----------

